

Freeciv.net WebGL 3D version now under development - roschdal
http://www.freeciv.net/post/6493909342/freeciv-net-webgl-3d-version-now-under-development

======
roschdal
Practical advice from the HN community is appreciated. How do I render a
beautiful landscape using WebGL? How should one go about implementing a 3D
WebGL mode for a 2d strategy game? Thanks!

